# Hoy la machy  cumple 5000 mensajes en el foro



## Peón

¡Felicitaciones *la machy!  *Cumplir *5000* no es poca cosa, por eso quiero estar presente y saludar a la "orgullosamente mexicana de Sonora" que hace de la amabilidad una bandera.

Un abrazo argentino y ¡vamos por los próximos 5.000!

Saludos


----------



## emm1366

En estos foros tan impersonales algunos nombres no pueden pasar por alto. No paso de largo sin dejar un abrazo  (El beso me hace sonrojar ).


----------



## la_machy

¡¡Uy!! Muchísimas gracias, *Peón*, por este detalle tan lindo .
Debo confesar que lo que más deseo es agradecer por estar aquí.
Gracias por darme la oportunidad de agradecer esos 5000 momentos de aprendizaje.
Gracias a TODOS los que de alguna manera han mejorado mi mundo con sus aportes y sus palabras en este increible lugar.
Gracias, *emm 1366*, por estar aquí, también. Aunque te sonrojes, envío un beso y un abrazo para ambos .

La_Machy
Marie.


----------



## chamyto

Mis más sinceras felicitaciones .


----------



## colombo-aussie

¿Machy, pensaste que podrías pasar por este foro si ton ni son?

Pues déjame decirte que NO, tú no solo aportas tus maravillosas ideas sino que alegras nuestra estadía en el foro. Yo en particular me siento agradecido de haber podido iniciar una amistad contigo.

Te felicito por haber tus primeros 5.000 y te mando un caluroso abrazo.

PD: Como a mí los besos no me hacen sonrojar, ahí te va uno.. muaaaa


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ya está.
Felicidades, como decimos en México.
Un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## SDLX Master

¡Happy 5K, bonita!


----------



## Peterdg

Ai Marie, ¡¡¡cinco mil!!!

¡Felicidades!

Un cordial saludo,

Peter


----------



## Dentellière

No participo asiduamente en el foro de español, pero te he leído.

¡Felicitaciones x tus 5000!


----------



## merquiades

Felicitaciones Marie.  Me encanta leer tus mensajes que siempre me aportan algo. Aprecio también tu humor, tu actitud tan positiva, y tu amabilidad.  Eres única.  Debe ser el sol de Sonora. 5.000, ¡Qué impresionante!

Saludos


----------



## la_machy

¡Amigos y compañeros! Encantada de verlos por aquí, y leer sus felicitaciones y sus lindas palabras. 
Gracias a todos por su amabilidad y por hacerme sentir tan bien.
Es un placer y un honor compartir y aprender con ustedes.


Marie


----------



## Vampiro

Marie, querida amiga.
Un gran abrazo y mis felicitaciones por 5000 aportes, porque tus posteos siempre lo son.
Los hilos brillan con luz propia cuando apareces en ellos.
Besos.

E.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡A por otros cinco mil!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas Felicidades Marie!
Paisanita linda espero leerte otras 5,000 veces (mínimo).

Un abrazote


----------



## Nonstar

Parabéns, la machyta!


----------



## bondia

¡Muchas felicidades linda la machy!
Un abrazo de quien espera volver a hacer travesías por tu país..


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades Marie, guapa.

Un abrazo grandote.


----------



## Rayines

¡Muy felices 5000!


----------



## la_machy

_Muchas gracias a todos por estar presentes. _
_Con gusto seguiré aprendiendo con ustedes durante otros 5000 o 10 000 o 20 000, o los que vengan ._

_Besos y abrazos._

_(gracias por los 5000 besos ;-)_

*Marie*


----------



## Calambur

Hola, Marie:

Me uno al agradecimiento general: 5000 gracias por tus primeros 5000 aportes, y por la cordialidad y amabilidad (perdón por la rima) que te caracterizan siempre (no como a una que yo me sé).

Un beso, y queda pendiente esto.


----------



## la_machy

Hola, Vivi!

Gracias por estar aca, y por tus palabras. Creeme que en muchos de esos 5000 he aprendido algo de ti.

Un abrazote hasta la bella Argentina .

_*Marie*_


----------



## Mirlo

¡Pero que rápido Manchy!
Muchas felicidades y que sean muchos más....


----------



## Vanda

Ainda tenho tempo para festejar? Trouxe a bebida para o brinde.


----------



## la_machy

*Mirlo*, querida, muchas gracias por venir. Claro que serán muchos más con la ayuda de todos ustedes .

*Vanda*, ¿cómo sabes que adoro esas bebidas 'floripondias'? . ¡Gracias por estar presente!

La_Machy
Marie


----------



## rusita preciosa

La Machy, Muchas felicidades de 5 000!

I know I'm very late, but I know you'll give me a break on the account that I have similar taste in shoes?


----------



## la_machy

rusita preciosa said:


> La Machy, Muchas felicidades de 5 000!
> 
> I know I'm very late, but I know you'll give me a break on the account that I have similar taste in shoes?


 
Of course _que sí,_ Rusita .
Thank you very much for your congrat, and a big toast for all those beautiful-high heel shoes...Cheers!!


----------



## mymy

¡La Machy!
  Tengo que detenerme aquí para decirte que me encantáis, tú y tu estilo. Eres  MUY bonita.
  ¡¡Felicidades!!


----------



## la_machy

¿Verdad que sí?  
Ya en serio, mymy, agradezco mucho tus  palabras y el detalle de pasar por aquí. 
Te envío un gran abrazo.

M.


----------



## Pinairun

¡Tengo que vencer la vergüenza que siento por llegar siempre tarde a todos los festejos!
Mis felicitaciones no son por los 5000, Marie, sino por los 5485 que todos hemos podido disfrutar ya.


----------



## la_machy

Nada. Lo importante es que has venido, me da mucho gusto que estés aquí .

Gracias, Carmen, por disfrutar de mis posts, aunque yo disfruto (y aprendo) muchísimo más de los tuyos.

Un beso hasta el País Vasco, guapa.

Marie


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Yo no puedo ser menos que Pina, si ella venció la vergüenza, ahí voy yo: ¡Gracias la_machy por enseñarme que si quiero ser fiel a la tierra que los vio nacer, debo pedir UN tequila, mas UNA margarita! Que bien le podría poner tilde y me mando por el gargüero los dos. ¡A tu salud!
Saludos


----------



## la_machy

Te digo lo mismo que a Pina, me da mucho gusto que estés aquí, Adolfo.
Y pues ya entrados en el tema, pidamos sendos tequilas y margaritas para todos aquí, que tengo mucho que celebrar .
¡Gracias por venir!


----------



## Namarne

A mí también me da tanta (vergüenza) que sólo entraría si supiera que aún habrá algún otro más rezagado...  Pero en fin, no tengo otra para comprobarlo, así que... ¡FELICIDADES POR TUS MÁS DE 5.000!  
Jordi


----------



## la_machy

Vergüenza es robar (y que nos cachen ). 

Yo recibo con  gusto  a mis queridos compañeros, no importa  la hora en que lleguen .

Gracias por estar aquí, Jordi.

Un saludo afectuoso.


----------



## turi

Un placer haber compartido contigo en algún que otro hilo, Marie. Siempre lo has hecho con educación y buen rollo, que, según mi opinión, es lo que debería caracterizar a todos los foros de WR.

Y que sean muchos más!!

Un saludo, 

Juan


----------



## la_machy

Querido Juan, gracias por pasarte por aquí.

Espero en verdad que sigamos compartiendo muchos hilos más . 

Un afectuoso saludo,

Marie


----------



## Lurrezko

Otro que llega tarde a la fiesta, qué imperdonable falta de educación. Muchísimas felicidades también de mi parte, Marie.

Por cierto, ¿queda algo de bebida? Estoy seco...


----------



## la_machy

¿Bebida? Claro, será  como en las bodas de Caná, su Santidad .

Un gusto tener aquí, Lurrezko.


----------

